
Couple stole $300,000 after discovering River City Casino glitch - pgrote
http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/jefferson-county-couple-stole-after-discovering-river-city-casino-glitch/article_8c162bb5-b128-5c4e-9262-4673cbe7e197.html
======
tantalor
> she cashed out money she didn’t earn, according to charges

It's a casino... you don't "earn" money, you win it by skill or luck. This
lady got REALLY lucky and discovered this glitch, and had the SKILL to exploit
it.

